# yahoo mail/mail app ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Is it just me or does yahoo mail and the mail app not work real well together?  I switched from gmail a few months ago because for whatever reason I could not log into my gmail.  I switched to yahoo and even paid for the plus subscription so I could access it thru mail.Its been ok but I noticed that it doesn't really sync on its own.  Has anyone noticed this?  I  set up my yahoo account this morning to be forwarded to my gmail account, but I'm not quite sure how reliable accurate that is either. I know that no provider is perfect.  I just don't want to have to go thru and organize things multiple times and/or check multiple places so I'm trying to figure out the best thing to do.  Any advice appreciated


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

did you set up your account using activesync? If not, give it a try. I've set up my hotmail account and Mr Manous gmail account with activesync and it works like a dream on my iPad as well as on my iPhone. Here is a tutorial with easy to follow steps:
http://blog.fosketts.net/guides/ipad-exchange-activesync/
Make sure to set it up as a Microsoft Exchange account, do not use the preinstalled Yahoo settings.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You didn't say what device you are using. I have found that mail.app is very flakey on my Mac laptop when used with Yahoo mail. It doesn’t always connect and get my messages, instead taking that account offline. This is not mail.app specific, I tried Thunderbird with the same results. It seem to be a Yahoo problem (unless it's my computer). I have three Yahoo email addresses, and it when I have the problem, it seems to only affect one of the three, and not always the same one.

I'm thinking about switching entirely to either gmail or the Apple email system. I have not (yet) observed the problems with either of them.

Mike


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

jmiked said:


> You didn't say what device you are using. I have found that mail.app is very flakey on my Mac laptop when used with Yahoo mail. It doesn't always connect and get my messages, instead taking that account offline. This is not mail.app specific, I tried Thunderbird with the same results. It seem to be a Yahoo problem (unless it's my computer). I have three Yahoo email addresses, and it when I have the problem, it seems to only affect one of the three, and not always the same one.
> 
> I'm thinking about switching entirely to either gmail or the Apple email system. I have not (yet) observed the problems with either of them.
> 
> Mike


Sorry,I'm using an imac as well as a Iphone and Ive noticed the offline problem as well. I guess its probably a good idea to go back to gmail though I hate the hassle. At this point I'm just glad to know the issues Ive noticed are not all in my head.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't discount the Apple email system. It integrates into the entire Mac/IOS system pretty seamlessly. I like it and may just switch to it myself.

Mike


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

When you talk about the Apple email system, are you talking about mac mail or whatever replaced the mobileme mail in the cloud?  I use mac mail but it is just a vehicle for my gmail and verizon email accounts.  I do not have a macmail address.  My gmail is corrupt which is why I ask.  And I never liked gmail very much anyway.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

What is the apple email system?  I was not aware there was one. I'm a bit confused by some apple features(course its not that hard to confuse me these days lol) but as a relatively recent mac convert I'm still learning.  Overall, gmail is ok though there are a couple of minor issues I have with it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Apple has its own email servers, addresses, etc. I think you can sign up at:

http://www.apple.com/support/macosx/mailassistant/

I've been a member for a number of years, just never switched to it for my sole provider, mainly because up until this year, it was $10 a month and I wasn't sure it was worth it. Now it's free, so it is worth it.

Note that if you already have an Apple ID, say for iTunes, it gets a bit more complicated.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hotmail works very well with the mail app in iOS 5 (can't speak to the iMac mail app though).

I have my iPad 2 e-mail app synched to my work e-mail, hotmail and gmail.  Only issue is with gmail there's no trash can icon, have to hit the folder and then manually put emails in the trash folder for gmail emails for some reason.

My iPhone I only have my work e-mail synched as I don't care about checking my two junk email accounts that regularly.


----------

